# mk7 Golf GTD DSG Tornado Red



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, just making a space for this now, i pick up the car on Saturday. all being well.

let the detailing commence, perhaps not straight away ha, will await a little warmer weather.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Will be watching with interest having the same but manual.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

look forward to the update with pics hopefully fella


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Got the car yesterday. Not sure when I will get chance to give it the works. But here it is. For me the photos dont quite show just how much a deep red it actually is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice 

Enjoy your new motor


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good Colour choice - think the red makes all the black bits stand out


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lovely car, really like the santiago alloys:thumb:

Really like the mk7 but that is highly biased of me:lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks good in Red.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice, pop it down into BigFish Stokesley for a remap


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

red on golfs just works great choice


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

I did a detail yesterday on one of these but in metalic black. Compounding and polished. The car was fully loaded and used the new digital display system like in the new TT's really impressed with it. Good choice :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice..been thinkin about one of these or a mk7 gti 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

pt1 said:


> Nice..been thinkin about one of these or a mk7 gti
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Same - seem to be more GTD's around with higher spec at the moment.

Beautiful car, wheels make all the difference.


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Very nice, pop it down into BigFish Stokesley for a remap


Hi, ive actually bought and fitted a DTUK tuning box for it.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

now that looks nice and injoy it fella


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Little update. As part of the deal for the car. The wheels were refurbed. So today. They were taken off. Cleaned and sealed.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Always a thumbs up for a red VAG.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The wheels look great. I've never had any diamond cut rims but I think they do take some looking after to keep them in shape. I'm having some on a new VW UP and will probably run a different of wheels throughout the winter.


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, i have decided to book my car in to be professional detailed, end product it will also be ceramic detailed.

What products should i be using during my washed, my car is always been waxed or sealed, never have i dealt with a ceramic coating.

Any help on this is appreciated.

Thanks

Andrew


----------

